
Beautifully Illustrated Math Books for Kids - asquareplus
https://medium.com/however-mathematics/21-most-beautifully-illustrated-math-books-for-kids-18778aee88ea
======
Nicksil
This is a list of Amazon affiliate links.

This was posted, flagged, and died a couple days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22263506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22263506)

------
missosoup
"To keep reading this story, create a free account."

Nah.

Depending on whether you really want to monetise or not, consider publishing
your content on a better platform.

